# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Windsurf Anfnger

## r0ckstar

Hi Leute, 

ich bin begeisterter Katamaran Segler und wollte nun auch noch das Windsurfen dazu lernen.... 
... wie lange und mit welchen Geldumfang dauert es ein einigermaen guter Windsurfer bzw. sicherer Windsurfer zu werden ( damit meine ich noch kein Freestyl ect. )

wo sind gute spots in Nordrhein westfalen

was kostet eine Anfngerausrstung ( neo und Trapez hab ich schon )

Mit freundlichen Gren  r0ckstar

----------


## tigger1983

Also kommt natrlich auf dein talent an, denke aber wenn du segeln kannst solltest du die grundbegriffe des surfens schnell lernen. Also bei mir wars so das Vater mir vor ca. 7 jahren das Surfen (fahren und wenden) beigebracht hat. Naja und jetzt hab ich im April angefangen und kann bis zur powerhalse. Muss dazu sagen das ich oft gefahren bin. Was man so am spot hrt liegt der Standart so bei 3 jahren bis zur powerhalse.
Ja und das mit dem germpel ist so ein fass ohne boden. Ich (student) hab mittlerweile auch bestimmt ber 1000 fr zeug von ca. 2000 hingelegt. Gut manches halt neu wie der Neo und trapez, aber auch dabei sollte man meiner meinung nach nicht dran sparen besonders nicht wenn man in den Herbst bzw. Frhlingsmonaten surfen geht. 
Aber wenn du erstmal nur fahren willst kommst du mit ca. 300 hin. Also brett, und rig, dann haste nicht das neuste aber auch nicht das zeug von opi  :Wink: 
Als anfnger brett wrde ich dir das Xantos empfehlen, kriegste ca. fr 150
Naja und segel kommt auf das revier und dein gewicht an. Bei segel wrde ich drauf achten das es aus dem Monofilmzeitalter kommt. fr den Anfang wren Wavesegel ne gute wahl da man schonmal fter aufs segel kracht und die wavesegel stabiler gebaut sind.

also bis dahin mfg

----------


## olli1111

Hi r0ckstar!

Vielleicht noch ne andere Meinung dazu, bevor Du mit dem Surfen wieder aufhrst bevor Du eigentlich angefangen hast  :Smile: 
Die von tigger angegebenen 3 Jahre empfinde ich etwas sehr pessimistisch. Die habe ich mit dem Kram (Material) vor ber 2 Jahrzehnten nicht gebraucht fr Wasserstart, Powerhalse und Duckjibe.
Viel hngt von Deinen motorischen Fhigkeiten ab, einiges von Deiner Auffassungsgabe (zum Beispiel visualisieren von Bewegungsablufen im Kopf; ich hab, wenn mir frher langweilig war, auf dem Uniklo gesessen und bin Bewegungsablufe durchgegangen, die dann auf dem Wasser meist auch nach einigen Versuchen klappten  :Smile:  )
Mit heutigem Material bist Du recht flott in den Schlaufen und im Trapez.
Gut wre es, etwas ber Dein Revier zu erfahren und ber Dein Gewicht (wg. der Brettgre, etc.).
Generell, kannst Du aber rechnen, dass Du mit vollem Einsatz nach einer Saison mit halbwegs passendem Material Trapez und Schlaufe fhrst, Beach- und Wasserstart kannst und an den Halsen doktorst. Richtige Bewegungsknstler, die hufig auf's Wasser kommen, sind sogar deutlich schneller. Passendes Material ist fr mich aber stark vom heimischen Revier (wg. der Windverhltnisse) und von Deinem Gewicht abhngig.
Typisches Beispiel (hab nen Freund dabei im Hinterkopf; ein Spteinsteiger mit 36 aber auch ziemlich sportlich) fr nen schnellen Lernverlauf wre ein 85 Kg - Fahrer.
Wir haben ihn bei 3-4 bft auf ein Brett mit 180 Litern Volumen gestellt (Starboard Go), ein 5 m Segel mit leichtem Mast und schlanker Gabel in die Hand gedrckt. Segelaufholen war nach ner halben Stunde gegessen, 20 Minuten auf dem Rasen erklrt und gebt, wie die Fustellung sich nach dem Segelaufholen beim Anfahren ndert, auf's Wasser gestellt, mit dem Brett hinterhergefahren. Er hat seine erste Zitterwende gemacht, ist wieder zurckgefahren. Dann meinte er: "ok, wie geht das mit dem Looping?" Da nicht genug Wind und Welle auf dem See war, haben wir ihm den Beachstart gezeigt *g*
Am Ende des Tages konnte er den Beachstart, Leichtwindhalse, Wende und kam in alle Fuschlaufen (nicht im Gleiten, sondern via Gewichtsverlagerung, den Grundstein zum Schlaufenfahren hatte er aber damit gelegt). In den nchsten Wochen hat er sich ans Trapez gemacht und konnte in den Schlaufen fahren. Damit hatte er die Grundlagen. Fr den Wasserstart hat er 2 Stunden gebraucht, nachdem wir ihn mit Brett und Segel auf der Wiese gebt hatten. Das war Ende letzten Jahres. Nu hat er vom Weihnachtsmann ein 140 Liter Brett geordert und freut sich wie ein Kleinkind auf die Powerhalsen, Duckjibes und Chophops, die er nchtes Jahr in Angriff nimmt.
Es muss nicht lange dauern, aber es ist wirklich hilfreich, Leute zu kennen, die erklren knnen, worauf es ankommt und das auch tun.
Bei einem normal Begabten, mit der richtigen Anleitung wrde ich auch nicht viel mehr veranschlagen, richtiges Material, Anleitung und Zeit vorausgesetzt.
Der erste Gleitrausch auf einem Surfboard bleibt aber in Erinnerung und bringt auch schon frher Motivation um mehr zu wollen... es ist also nicht nur Arbeit bis dahin!

Beim Material ist, wie gesagt der Spot an dem man berwiegend surft ziemlich wichtig. Ich geh einfach beispielhaft von nem Binnensee aus.
Heute ist es genial, dass Bretter, die man zum Lernen kauft auch noch deutlich lnger Spa machen. In meinem Freundeskreis haben sich etliche noch (obwohl sie passabel surfen) nen Go oder ne hnlich groe Schleuder geholt. Die Kleinen knnen drauf, Frau oder Freundin kann auch jederzeit (da haltbar, relativ unempfindlich), trotzdem vertragen die Teile bei wenig Wind auch riesen Lappen, gleiten flott und Halsen auch recht passabel (sogar gut, wenn man es nicht anders von kleineren Brettern kennt). Selbst springen ist nicht die Welt damit (nur Lernen sollte man es auf nem kleineren Brett *g* ).
Das heit, wenn du es schon etwas kannst und hufig auf Seen fhrst, ist so ein Brett, gebraucht gekauft schon mal eine klasse Investition fr Fun und Leichtwindtage und selbst mehr Wind verkraften die Dinger, wenn man sich mal im Material vertan hat. Ich bin den Go 155 eines Bekannten sowohl mit 10.5 m bis mittlere, obere Vier gefahren, aber auch in 6er Ben mit nem 5.5er und kleinerer Finne. Es gibt dann sicherlich um Welten spaigere Bretter, Spa macht's aber trotzdem und langsam ist es auch nicht. Das Gute ist, dass du mit guten groen Segeln einen wahnsinnigen Windbereich abdeckst. Mit nem guten 10.5 kannst du schon bei wenig Wind heizen, kannst es aber auch bis konstant mittlere Vier fahren (in Ben geht noch mehr) und dann direkt auf's 7er oder 6.5 umsteigen. Groe Segel sind aber Neigungssache und das steht auch erst spter an.
Fr den Anfang ist solch ein Brett sicherlich genial. Als Anfnger wrde ich mir nen guten Mast, ein Schrott-Fnfer (also ein gutes gebrauchtes fr wenig Geld) bei ebay und ein gutes leicht zu handelndes Freeridetuch (etwa Tushingham Thunderbird, Neil Pryde Saber, Gaastra..., North...) in 7 - 8 m  holen. Die Teile sind heute erstaunlich leicht und super zu handlen. Selbst der Wasserstart ist kein Untergang mehr damit. Die sollten dann auch recht hufig Einsatz (mittlerer Windbereich) finden.
Das Leid beim Surfen ist, dass die Segelpalette sich mit dem gefahrenen Windbereich immer vergrert. Reffen ist noch nicht erfunden beim Surfen, nur die groen Segel machen das, dann allerdings auch automatisch (Twist des Tops). Deshalb decken die groen Lappen auch einen so groen Einsatz bereich ab.
Bei mir sieht die Realitt so aus: Im Frhjahr eher 5-7m im Sommer eher 10m und im Herbst 3.5 - 6.5m. Klingt nach viel Material, ist es auch  :Smile: 
Es geht aber auch mit weniger. In meiner Studentenzeit hatte ich auch nur ein 6.5er und ein 4.5er damit musste alles gehen und es ging! Spa hatte ich im Endeffekt genauso viel wie heute, nur ist das Material um ein Vielfaches besser geworden und das surfen fr mich damit auch wesentlich entspannter und effizienter. Weniger umriggen, mehr Zeit auf dem Wasser und durch die groen Lappen kann ich seit 5 Jahren schon bei 3 Windstrken Abends ber den See cruisen. Das wre frher nicht mglich gewesen. Schau anfangs nur darauf, dass die Segel leicht sind und profilstabil (gutes Freeride ohne camber). Kleinere Segelgren wrde ich dann nach und nach mit alten gebrauchten ergnzen. Dazu ein gebrauchter billigmast fr den Anfang (damit Du keinen guten plttest, der hat nicht nur viel Kohle sondern kostet auch viel der selben) und den dann spter durch was leichteres ersetzen, ein guter Gabelbaum (z.B. Pryde X3) ein guter und bequemer Neo, Schluppen, Tampen, eine Trimmhilfe (zum Durchsetzen des Vorlieks) und du kannst los.

Bei einem Spot an der Kste wrde das ganze natrlich komplett anders aussehen, aber wie gesagt, das ist beispielhaft und dazu fehlen auch die Angaben.

Ich hoffe, das hilft Dir ein bischen weiter. Cheers,
Olli

----------


## olli1111

Achso, gute Spots findest du eher in Holland: an der Maas oder an der Kste. Gut ist in NRW wenig und meistens auch noch zu teuer.

----------


## novize

Hallo Olli,
dein beitrag ist etwas blumig  :Happy: 
Ich bin auch ein "Mittdreiiger" und habe vor zwei Jahren auf zugegebenermaen uralt Material angefangen. Die Zeit, die mir zur Verfgung steht, hlt sich auch sehr in Grenzen. 
Und hier nun die nackten Tatsachen:
noch nie im Gleiten gewesen. Keine Schlaufen. erste Trapez Versuche an Land. Beachstart ja, Wasserstart fast.
Htte ich mehr Zeit, besseres Material und gute Bedingungen gehabt, wre ich sicherlich weiter, aber an einem bis zwei Nachmittage, so wie du es schreibst, halte ich fr jemanden in unserem Alter schon fr sehr gewagt.

----------


## olli1111

Huhu novize!

Das blumige Geschreibsel ist Absicht und dient dazu, wie meinem ersten Satz zu entnehmen ist, r0ckstar zu motivieren. Doch obwohl blumig, ist es richtig.
Dein Vergleich passt nicht zu dem von mir Geschriebenen, was Du ja auch selbst einrumst "auf zugegebenermaen uralt Material ...". Ich hab die Prmissen ja nicht vorangestellt, damit sie dann als unwichtiger Teil ignoriert werden  :Smile: 
Das Material, die Anleitung, kleine Kniffe und Trockenbungen sind fr viele Menschen wichtiger als das ben auf dem Wasser, weil sie es vorher verstehen mssen. Andere knnen solche Dinge intuitiv und lernen entsprechend schneller.  Ich hab in ber zwei Jahrzehnten schon viele Leute gesehen, die etwas lernen wollten, es einige male an verschiedenen Tagen (teilweise auch ber Jahre) alleine und planlos probierten, dabei immer die gleichen Fehler machten und auch an diesen immer und immer wieder scheiterten. Schlielich haben sie sich damit abgefunden es nicht zu lernen. Dabei ist es mit der richtigen Hilfe so einfach. Ich stehe zu dem was ich sage. Man kann es in so kurzer Zeit lernen. Das habe ich in der Praxis schon oft erlebt und das anschlieende Staunen ber die Leichtigkeit des Erlernten wie auch das breite Grinsen im Gesicht dieser Leute ist mir Lohn genug! Mein Angebot: Ich bring Dich in 2-3 Stunden in die Schlaufen in der nchsten Saison und Du kannst dann hier anderen darber berichten, ob surfen einfach oder schwer ist oder ob Du es Dir vorher vielleicht nur selber schwerer als ntig gemacht hast. Du kannst dabei nur gewinnen, so oder so.
Ich biete Dir das an, weil es mir Spa macht andere Leute auch in die Sucht zu treiben  :Smile: Und das ist mir auch schon bei richtig hartneckigen Fllen gelungen. Jemand, den ich inzwischen zu meinem Bekanntenkreis zhle hat das Schlaufenfahren noch mit Ende 50 gelernt, obwohl er es inzwischen wirklich aufgegeben hatte, nach so vielen Jahren.
Das Problem bei vielen ist nur das planlose herangehen an die Techniken. Es gibt Menschen die haben eine geniale Bewegungsgabe und sind auch von der Auffassung sehr schnell. Die machen das intuitiv. Aber andere planen Dinge in ihrem Beruf bis ins Detail, analysieren Fehler und finden dann bei ihrem Lieblingssport nicht mal die einfachsten Fehlerursachen, weil sie ausgerechnet dort nicht analytisch an die "Aufgabe" rangehen. Hat man einmal verstanden, worum es geht, ist der Rest meist wieder intuitiv nur leider kommen nicht alle bis dort hin, was auch einer der Hauptgrnde ist, warum viele das Surfen kurz probieren und es dann ganz schnell wieder lassen oder eben den anderen zugucken, wie diese an ihnen vorbeiheizen und Dinge tun, von denen sie trumen.
Mein Angebot steht, melde Dich einfach!

Cheers,
Oliver

----------


## Hangman

Ich Kann Oliver nur zustimmen!!!
Ich hab innerhalb ner halb von nem Halben Sommer das surfen bis zum Gleiten in Fuschlaufen mit Trapetz, Halsen, Springen und Beachstart gelern. Das ist jetzt 1 1/2 Jahre her und jetzt im Sommer des Zweiten Jahres hab ich mit Freestyl begonnen.
Aber eigentlich war das viel zu Spt!!! Wenn ich zurck blicke frag ich mich immer warum ich nicht schon frher Damit aktiv begonne habe. Das verstehen der Moves ist so groes Problem das bekommt man schon hin, nur hier greift wieder die alte Weisheit - Die Praxis ist der Grte Feind der Theorie ! -
Ich bin mit meinem Besten Kumpel dann drauf gekommen:

Man muss die eigenen Schranken im Kopf durchbrechen. Die Einstellung ist alles. Nur weil alle anderen Lokals dir erzhlen du schafst das mit dem richtig surfen knnen nicht in einem Jahr, heit das nicht das du daran glauben musst. Dann bist du halt der erste der es schneller geschaft hat- ist dochnicht dein Problem wenn alle anderen Lnger brauchen.
Ich war schlielich auch bei uns der erste der nen Vulcan auf dem See gestanden hat. Ansowas hat vor her auch niemand geglaubt. Du musst es erst beweisen das sie dir das abnehmen. Mitlerweile will ich bei uns auf dem See nen Frontloop spring- hat auch noch niemand gemacht und die anderen alten Scke sind skeptisch, doch mittlerweile bekommen sie ihre Zweifel.- Als ich nach 3 Monaten surfen mal gesagt hab wo ich noch nicht mal Trapetz gefahren bn, das ich in 5 Jahren mal hier auf dem See nen Loop springen will haben mich alle laut aus gelacht und gemeint na dann mach mal. Jetzt haben sie Angst das ich Nchsten Frhling nach in meinem dritten Jahr meine Drohung war mache.

Fazit: Du musst nur an dich glauben und wollen und Fleiig ben und Nicht verzweifeln, dann Klappt das schon. Mit nem guten Lehrer an der seite der dir Sagt was du Falsch machst geht das dann noch schneller. Du darfst nur nicht so FEIGE sein und dich nicht trauen sie zu fragen. Wenn du es beim ersten mal nicht verstehst frag nochmal solang bis du es verstehst. Frag mglichst viele Leute wenn du ein Problem mit der TEchnik hast und lass es dir an Land Zeigen- irgendwer wird dir genau den entscheidenden Tip geben den du brauchst um deinen Fehler auszubgeln.
Also setzt dir ein Ziel auch wenn es dir Am Anfang zu gro erscheint und teil dir den Weg in Etappen ein. MIt dieser Motivation kommst du schneller voran als du denkst.
Wenn du dir ein Zei fr einen Surftag vorher an land setzt dann schmei nicht alle guten Vorstze auf dem Wasser ber Board. Jeder hat am anfang schiss das ist normal, nur du musst diese Angst berwinden auch wenn es schwer fllt ansonsten bleibst du auf deiner Knnenstufe stehen und entwickelst dich nicht mehr weiter. Alles reihne Kopfsache!

Hang loose

----------


## novize

Hey Olli,
ich wollte dir natrlich nicht deine Fhigkeiten absprechen oder sagen, dass du ein schlechter Lehrer bist. Mit blumig meinte ich, dass du natrlich vom absoluten Idealfall redest. Leider ist der bei mir noch nie eingetreten. DAs beginnt bei den Bedingungen (ich wohne in Kln) und hrt bei der Zeit auf.
Aber ich nehme dein Angebot in der nchsten Saison gerne an.
LG
Lars

----------


## olli1111

Huhu Lars!

Wrde mich freuen, wenn wir das hinkriegen.
Mir geht's dabei auch nicht um MEINE Fhigkeiten. Ich bezieh sowas nicht auf mich, Stolz brauch ich nicht. Mein Ehrgeiz rhrt daher, dass einige Freunde frher das Surfen aufgegeben haben, weil sie zu stur waren, sich was zeigen zu lassen. Und das wegen Kleinigkeiten (in meinen Augen).  Heute lassen sie sich ne dicke Pocke wachsen und rgern sich, dass sie mit ihrer Freizeit nix anzufangen wissen  :Smile: 
Du wirst hoffentlich erleben, dass ich nicht vom Idealfall spreche, sondern eher von der 'Norm' (die es natrlich nicht gibt, aber das wiederspiegelt, was ich so an Erfahrung gesammelt habe). 
Wenn Du in Kln wohnst, triffst Du es ja hnlich gut, wie ich, inzwischen Nhe MG. Da bleibt fast nur NL oder Belgien. Ich denke mal Ool (bei Roermond) oder Kessenich (Grenze Belgien) sind ok, bleibt ja noch genug Zeit, das zu planen  :Smile: 

Cheers,
Oliver

----------


## novize

Wenn du in MG wohnst, bestell doch bitte der Borussia schne Gre!  :Happy: 

Ja, Roermond bietet sich fr einen Tagesausflug an; wer wei, wenn das Frjahr so mild wird wie dieser Herbst, knnen wir ja schon im Mrz loslegen.

----------


## Doktor_Chaos

Gute Spots erreichbar von NRW sind z.B. DmmerSee (bei Osnabrck), oder in Holland Veluwemeer(z.B. Nunspeed) und Ijsselmeer (Insb. Hindelopen, Makkum). Allesamt sichere Stehreviere. Entfernung ganz grob 2 Std. wrd ich sagen.

----------


## anna32

Hi, bin auch Mitte 30, habe vor 2 Jahren angefangen und war eigentlich nur im Urlaub und mal ein paar WEs auf dem Wasser, (da Mittelhessen nicht so der beste Spot ist und ich hufig an den WEs arbeiten mu, i.d.R. dann, wenn mal Wind ist :-( ).
Kann mittlerweile sicher Trapez fahren, komme bei genug WiInd immer ins Gleiten, Schlaufenfahren be ich noch. Nutze, wenn ich mal WInd habe, aber auch jede Minute, gehe auch mit 5.0er und 130l bei 8bft raus, obwohl es eigentlich Schwachsinn ist, macht aber Spa ;-)
Klar, Powerhalse denke ich noch nicht dran....
So long, hngt los, Anna






> Hallo Olli,
> dein beitrag ist etwas blumig 
> Ich bin auch ein "Mittdreiiger" und habe vor zwei Jahren auf zugegebenermaen uralt Material angefangen. Die Zeit, die mir zur Verfgung steht, hlt sich auch sehr in Grenzen. 
> Und hier nun die nackten Tatsachen:
> noch nie im Gleiten gewesen. Keine Schlaufen. erste Trapez Versuche an Land. Beachstart ja, Wasserstart fast.
> Htte ich mehr Zeit, besseres Material und gute Bedingungen gehabt, wre ich sicherlich weiter, aber an einem bis zwei Nachmittage, so wie du es schreibst, halte ich fr jemanden in unserem Alter schon fr sehr gewagt.

----------


## tigger1983

also die 3 jahre beziehen sich auf den grten teil der surfer die da sind. Das bezieht auch surfer ein die nicht so oft die mglichkeit haben Surfen zu gehen, oder auch nicht unbedingt so ergeizig sind. Wie beschrieben bin ich auch nach einer Saison bis zur powerhalse gekommen. Wollte nur vermittlen was mglich ist. Wenn man viel Ergeiz und Talent besitzt. Wenn man evtl. noch gute bedingungen hat kann man sicherlich noch schneller die basics erlernen. So kann er sich ja selber einschtzen was er wann knnen msste.
@ Anna
Macht dir das echt spass? Also ich wre bei 8bft mit 5qm und der planke fliegen gegangen.
berpowert heizen, macht mich eher nervs....

----------


## anna32

@tigger
klar, bin auch in den Ben fliegen gegangen, aber was solls? Kannst immer was lernen. mit 75kg KG und schn flach getrimmtem Segel gings grad noch so. Aber 500km fahren und dann am Strand rumsitzen, weil ich so kleine Bretter noch nicht fahren kann, bringe ich einfach nicht fertig  :Happy:

----------


## olli1111

Huhu tigger!

Genau hier haben wir beide eben eine etwas unterschiedliche Meinung  :Smile: 
Natrlich brauchen viele lnger, keine Frage. Aber warum ist das so? Machbar ist viel mehr - gerade auch fr diese 'normalen' Leute und ich denke, darauf zielt r0ckstars Frage ab.
Viele starten einfach unter zu schlechten Bedingungen, die sie selbst aber beeinflussen und verbessern knnen. Und genau darauf beziehe ich mich. Wrden diese Leute mit grerem Material und guter Anleitung starten, stnde es um ihre Fortschritte sehr wahrscheinlich deutlich besser. Ich hoffe ja, das novice und ich das fr uns (und fr andere) in der nchsten Saison berprfen knnen und ich bin mir sicher, dass es funktionieren wird  :Smile: 
Was diesen Leuten (verstndlicher Weise) einfach fehlt ist methodisches Gesphr. Sie haben zu wenig Erfahrung um es sich selbst leicht zu machen um fr sich die richtige Lernstrategie zu entwickeln. Hier helfen dann Tricks von erfahreneren Surfern hufig weiter.
Dann kommt noch die Materialwahl fr 'Aufsteiger' dazu. Viele knnen gerade auf dem Brett stehen, Leichtwind-Wackelwenden und -halsen und mchten sich dann eigenes Material kaufen, was gut ist, doch wird dabei dann hufig der Fehler gemacht ein zu kleines Brett anzuschaffen. Ich habe aber auch schon den umgekehrten Fall erlebt, dass das Material zu gro und zu anspruchsvoll gewhlt wurde.
Talentierte mit Zeit stellen sich fast auf beliebige Bretter und schwimmen und frickeln so lange, bis sie es knnen und das geht meist trotzdem schnell (wegen der hheren Motivation und/oder der geringeren Angst nass zu werden und sich zu blamieren). Aber 'normale' Leute mit weniger Zeit erliegen dann mit einem zu kleinen Brett schnell dem Frust.
Diesem 'normalen' Surfer (Wackelhalse/Wende, keine Schlaufen, etc.) kme dann ein breites Brett mit 70-120 Liter zustzlichem Volumen sehr entgegen (beim 75Kg Fahrer also rund 150-200 L; je nach Gefhl). Doch leider wirkt das nicht so cool und der Gedanke, dass man das Brett dann noch lnger fahren 'msste', dass man keine coolen Tricks darauf lernen knnte (was weitverbreitet aber unglaublich falsch ist) veranlasst viele, ebenso wie gut gemeinte aber schlechte Ratschlge sich doch ein kleineres oder stark veraltetes zu kaufen. Gerade auf den groen Tankern wie Starboard Go, Tabou Cool Rider, etc. kann man sogar die basics fr anspruchsvollere Sachen lernen: Trapez, Schlaufen, Powerhalsen, backwinded fahren, alle mglichen Segelspielereien, die spter sogar frs freestylen brauchbar sind, wie Segel-360, clew-first fahren, rckwrts an der Gabel, switch stance fahren, etc. und sogar 'duck-jibes' und 'springen' knnen anteilig gebt werden.
Bis sie das ausgereizt haben, hat sich das Brett locker armortisiert und oft geben diese Bretter gerade fr Leute die an Binnenseen fahren, spter noch prima Leichtwindschleudern bzw. Familienbretter ab. Das richtige Brett trgt also viel dazu bei sich gute Voraussetzungen fr den Umstieg auf 'was kleineres' schaffen zu knnen.

Nach meinem Verstndnis noch wichtiger ist jedoch das methodisch-analytische und angstfreie Herangehen an die Sache. Schau mal in den Foren nach, was die Leute schreiben, die z.B. nicht in die hintere Schlaufe kommen. Sie sind sich faktisch in den Punkten 'einig' an denen sie scheitern: berziehen des Segels beim Einstieg in die hintere Schlaufe und/oder absaufen des Hecks oder Brett zu schnell/zuviel Druck im Segel. Die Ursachen fr diese Symptome hngen zusammen, haben gemeinsame Ursachen und diese Ursachen findest Du im Kopf der Leute - mangelndes Wissen - banal, aber vermeidbar!

Bleiben wir beim Schlaufenfahren.
_Werden_sie_zu_schnell, bevor sie in die hintere Schlaufe gehen, versuchen sie hektisch dort reinzukommen. Schaffen sie es dann doch, wollen sie aus Angst einen 'sicheren' Stand, verlagern deshalb ihr Gewicht auf den hinteren Fu und weg ist das Heck und das Segel berzogen - blub, blub, blub...
_Sind_sie_zu_hoch_am_Wind verlagern sie beim Einstieg mangels ausgleichendem Segeldrucks ebenfalls zu viel Gewicht auf das Heck, das Resultat sieht wie vorher aus.
_Sind_sie_zu_weit_im_raumen_Windbereich, ist ihnen der Zug in Richtung Bug zu hoch (den man als Anfnger kaum ausgleichen kann), das Brett ist zu frei, fhlt sich super kippelig an (wegen des erhhten dynamischen Auftriebs und mangelder Sttzfunktion des Segelzuges entgegen der Brettquerachse, hnlich wie beim Fahren mit achterlichem Wind). Auch hier scheitern sie.

Was sie nicht wissen (knnen), ist, dass sie lernen mssen, das hintere Bein frei zu bewegen und ihr Krpergewicht vor dem Einstieg in die Schlaufe auf den vorderen Fu und auf die Gabel zu verteilen. Das geht nur auf bestimmten Kursen besonders einfach - und auch das wissen sie noch nicht (woher denn auch). Genau das be ich mit den Leuten aber bei Leichtwind und wenn das Bewusstsein fr Kurs, Gewichtsverlagerung und Bewegung geschaffen ist, klappt der Rest ganz einfach - das bezieht sich genau auf die Leute, die Du nennst: die mit weniger Ehrgeiz und wenig Zeit (und wenig Nerven, bekloppte Sachen immer und immer wieder aus eigenem Antrieb auszuprobieren; die mchten einfach nur relaxed fahren frs erste - was ja auch gut so ist).

Ist der Kurs aber klar, der den Einstieg in die Schlaufe begnstigt, knnen sie all diese Probleme ganz einfach ungehen. Ist das Brett  dazu dann noch gro genug, wird das Lernen zum 'Spaziergang' und das Schlaufenfahren pltzlich in kurzer Zeit greifbar und machbar.

Wie wichtig dieses Wissen ist, sieht man, wenn man solche 'Problemflle' fragt, ob sie sich vorstellen knnen, bei 2 bft in die Hintere Schlaufe zu kommen. Viele sind sich dann einig, "das geht nicht". Erleben sie, wie einfach es ist und wie es funktioniert, haben sie es geschafft. Sie knnen in die Schlaufe, bevor ihnen das Brett zu schnell wird, kennen schon die richtige Technik und haben ihr wichtiges Erfolgserlebnis gehabt, was ihnen zustzliche Sicherheit und Motivation bei mehr Wind gibt.

Du sprichst selber von tollen Bedingungen, die hilfreich sind. Nur, dass diese Bedingungen in jeder greren Badewanne gegeben sind, darauf kommen die meisten leider nicht. Cooles Windsurfen hat ja immer mit minimum 5-6 bft und Wellen zu tun - schnelles Erlernen der Grundlagen und Spa an der Sache aber eben nicht unbedingt - im Gegenteil sogar. Die meisten der oben genannten Sachen kannst du locker bei 2-3 bft und spiegelglattem Wasser stressfrei lernen, selbst mit kleinerem Segel - einschlielich der Grundlagen fr das Springen und duckjibes.
Kinder machen solche Sachen bei 2-3 bft vllig angstfrei. Die wippen (noch im Angleiten) wie verrckt auf der Kiste rum, trampeln das Heck ins Wasser als ob sie das Brett kaputt machen wollten, reien den Bug hoch und gehen dann grinsend unter - verlieren dabei ihre Angst vor der Bewegung (oder haben erst gar keine) und schleifen zudem noch wichtige Bewegungsablufe ein - eine bomben Grundlage. 
Oder hast Du zum Beispiel schon mal Leute mit 10.5 m gesehen, die Leichtwind-duckjibes fahren? Sie lernen, wann sie shiften mssen (und knnen), lernen das Gewicht des nach vorne gepushten Segels auszugleichen, etc. und vor allem lernen sie angstfrei und spielerisch. Klar sind die Manver damit noch nicht im Gleiten gestanden, aber Teile davon sind vertraut und damit im Kopf abgehakt. Man muss sich spter einfach auf weniger konzentrieren. Die meisten von denen trauen es sich spter im Gleiten auch mit 7-8.5er Segeln, vorher haben sie es gemacht, weil der Wind nicht zum Gleiten reichte.
Das gleiche gilt fr's Backwinded fahren. Auch das lernt man am schnellsten auf grerem Material bei weniger Wind und all das macht (nicht nur Anfngern) tierischen Spa. Viele bleiben deshalb weit unter ihren Mglichkeiten, weil sie (auch bei nicht optimalen Bedingungen) lngst nicht alles probieren was mglich ist und Spa macht.

Fr mich gilt auch heute noch, wer nicht stndig nass ist, lernt nix und wer dabei keinen Spa hat, der wird auch zuknftig nichts mehr lernen, so lange er trocken bleibt.
Ohne entsprechende Motivation und Spa ist surfen aber auch eine 'trockene' Sache. Die superguten Leute sind oft einfach viel motivierter und haben weniger ngste. Die siehst du in den ersten Monaten/Jahren fast nur im Wasser statt auf dem Brett. Was man als Auenstehender dann nicht so einfach mitbekommt, ist, was die dabei an Bewegungskoordination lernen und was sie schon an Manvern knnen. Die wirbeln aus allen Positionen mit dem Segel herum, probieren einfach alles und landen dem entsprechend oft im Bach. Sie knnen aber meistens viel mehr als die Standard-Tempo-Bolzer. Beides hat seine Berechtigung. Oft hrt man auch von Leuten, die schon in Trapez und Schlaufen gleiten knnen, wie gerne sie doch richtig gut springen, ein bischen tricksen oder einfach nur halsen knnen wrden. Der Unterschied zu denen, die das lernen ist aber nur, dass die anderen es einfach tun, egal wie oft es sie 'reinpackt'. Sie glauben an ihren Erfolg und durch viel hufigeres Versuchen, erhhen sie ihre Chancen deutlich. Machbar ist es aber genauso, wenn jemand ihnen deultich vermittelt, worauf es im Kern ankommt. Dann kann man sich schrittweise an kleineren Teilerfolgen entlang hangeln und auch das fhrt zum Erfolg - auch bei weniger Zeit.

----------


## Hangman

Hey oli
Ich stimmer dir grtenteils zu, nur aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen die meisten Leute die nicht weiter kommen wollen einfach nicht weiter machen sie sind zu faul- und es geht doch auch ohne. Sie berwinden nicht ihren inneren Schweinehund um sich auch mal herzhaft beinem absolut verkackten move volle kanne aufs maul zu packen. Ich hab damit kein problem und auch kaltes Wasser hlt mich davon nicht ab und wenn ich krank werde verpass ich halt nen bisschen Schule.
Aber die lteren knnen sich sowas im Job einfach nicht leisten, krank zu werden oder sich beim Surfen zu verletzen, wodurch sie risiko arm surfen und Strze vermeiden wollen. Versuch mal nen Job( ohne surfer verstehenden Chef) oder Kranken/ bzw. Lebensversicherung zu bekommen als Surfer, ist sehr schwierig also achten die Leute auf sich und schohnen sich- was zur folge hat das Sie weniger und auch langsamer Lernen.

Hang loose

----------


## olli1111

Seh' ich genauso Hangman. Auch wenn ich heute eher weniger vorsichtig bin weil ich nichts verpassen mchte, bin ich doch unbeweglicher geworden, die Reflexe haben nachgelassen... anderes Thema  :Smile: 
Aber wir reden ja hier von Grundlagen im Surfen und von ersma 2-3 Windstrken. Wenn ich da aus Angst etwas nicht tun wrde, wrde ich mich wahrscheinlich auch nicht vor die Haustre trauen und mich eintten lassen und Gott sei Dank sehe ich doch ab und an noch Leute, die auch in ihren 50ern und 60er noch surfen. Das macht mir Hoffnung. Ich mchte mich schon noch ab und an mit meinem Sohnemann matchen, wenn es das Leben gut mit uns meint  :Smile: 

>...aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen die meisten Leute die nicht weiter kommen >wollen einfach nicht weiter machen sie sind zu faul- und es geht doch auch ohne. Sie >berwinden nicht ihren inneren Schweinehund..."

Damit triffst Du genau das, was ich meine und so hufig erlebt hab. Nur ist ja das Schne, und das wollte ich vermitteln, dass die Grundlagen auch ohne den Stress zu erlernen sind und das in recht kurzer Zeit. Es geht ja nicht um verrckte Freestylemoves, etc. sonst htte ich nichts dazu geschrieben, und kommentarlos abgenickt. Das ist dann doch eher was fr die schmerzfreie Jugend.

Cheers,
Oliver

----------


## Alex77

Ich denke das grte problem liegt in der sache selbst!ich selber bin berufsttig, und wohne in NRW!Ich(30) surfe jetzt gut 3 jahre und wrde mich als aufsteiger bezeichnen! wasserstart ist noch nicht drin,Trapez geht so gerade,schlaufenfahren und gleiten allerdings kein problem!aber ich muss auch sagen, dass ich mehr knnen sollte!Ich denke das Problem liegt einfach hier:Bei mir ist es so, das ich zwar einen Kumpel habe der auch surft, etwa genauso lange- ich aber nichts von Ihm lernen kann!!!Und da hrt es mit Surfbuddys schon auf. Wenn mir einer an einem spot, tipps gibt, die nicht nur theoretisch sind gibt-bin ich sowas von dankbar!aber das ist eben sehr ,sehr selten!Hiermit dann auch mal ein aufruf-wenn interesse an gemeintschaftlichen surftripps besteht, kann sich gerne melden!Ich selbst wohne in Bocholt NRW!
Also fleissig weiter ben!!!
Gru Alex

----------


## Boddenflitzer

bung macht bekanntlich den Meister. 
und der schler ist bestenfalls so gut wie der lehrer

-> schlecht frs surfen lernen:
  - wenig zeit zum ben haben
  - unterschiedliche spots in der nhe, mit vielen windtagen)
  - und vorallem keinen "lehrer" (der auch beim materialkauf mitkommt und hilft die combi zusammenzustellen)


P.S.: wenn alles im optimum ist, wie es bei mir war, kann man alles basics nach 3 monaten, also in den schotstart, schlaufen fahren, hhe laufen, wende, halse, wasserstart 

TIP: wenn einem keiner hilft am spot. einfach immer ganz genau schaun wie und was die anderen machen, also nich auf das 2006/2007 material glotzen, sondern auf fuwechsel, handkoordination, das manver in phasen ... aber nicht alles mit einem mal versuchen zu erfassen, sondern ganz gezielt schaun, 
mach ich auch noch beim freestylen heute wie frher nicht anders!

----------


## surfpanther

Hallchen,
es ist klasse euren ganzen Berichten zu folgen.Mann findet ja nicht immer mit30iger, die das surfen erlernen.Vorab zu meiner Person. Ende 30, Familie, wenig zeit durch Beruf, blutiger Anfnger.Ihr habt Recht.Mann sollte seine Ziele nicht so hoch Setzen.Dann hat man irgendwann keinen Spa mehr.Irgendwann bei meinem letzen Urlaub am Atlantik schaute ich den Surfer zu und habe mir gasagt, das wre der richtige Ausgleich zur Arbeit.Es wird doch nicht so schwer sein, auf einem Brett mit Segel zu stehen.Da faste ich den Entschlu das "will" ich auch knnen.Der nchste Urlaub (mit Surfschule) stand somit fest.Ich selber bin sehr ehrgeizig und habe gemerkt, das man es auf jedenfall bei einem "erfahrenen Surfer" lernen oder es sich zeigen lassen soll.Ich selber habe es in einem Crash Kurs gelernt.12 stunden Surfschule.Ihr knnt mir glauben, als einziger fast 40iger in einem Kurs mit lauter jungen Leuten will man(n) sich was beweisen.Am Ende war ich wesentlich schlauer (in Bezug auf Literzahl,Segelgre), platt, aber ich konnte gleiten, eine wende, wasserstart und Halse fahren.Um mein erlerntes zu vertiefen, lieh ich mir einige male die Sachen aus.Jetzt bin ich absolut von dieser Sportart infiziert und freue mich auf die Zeit um aufs Wasser zu kommen.Im Winter kaufte ich mir ein Board(180l) 3Riggs (4, 5,9 , 6,4m2).Ich selber komme aus dem Raum W, EN, HA .Hier hat man ja nicht die meisten mglichkeiten aufs Wasser zu kommen.Aber ich werde die Zeit mir nehmen.Klar ist es beindruckent, wenn man die andern Surfer auf dem wasser sieht.
Aber irgendwann erde ich das auch Knnen.Es ist eine reine Kopfsache.Und wenn man sich was vornimmt, dann kann man es auch erreichen.Es sollte auf keinen Fall unter Druck
erreicht werden (so ich mu jetzt is dahin.....), dann verliert man die Lust und den Spa dabei.Es ist doch einer "Geiler" Sport und es ist wie eine Droge.
Hang loose
Surfpanther

----------


## Doktor_Chaos

Meine Frau hat vor vier Jahren (schnell vergeht die Zeit) mit dem Surfen angefangen, mir zur Liebe, oder vielmehr, weil sie (zumindest dachte sie das) sonst nicht meine Frau geworden wr. Heute fhrt Sie in Trapez und Fuschlaufen, ist bis Windstrke 8 (ist aber die Ausnahme auf Fuerte gewesen) unterwegs, kann den Wasserstart sicher und bt an der Halse. Wie es so schnell ging, ein kurzer Abri:

dreimal Karibik El Yaque (je 2 bis 3 Wochen) mit Kai und Chrissi (von Happy) als surflehrer im ersten Jahr. Warm mute es fr die Dame dann schon sein und professioneller Unterricht ist unverzichtbar. Danach konnte sie gleiten und Trapez fahren, Wasserstart und Fuschlaufen ging nach diesem ersten Jahr noch nicht.

Im zweiten Jahr, waren Dahab, Fuerte und auch einmal El Yaque angesagt. Insgesamt vier Wochen Surfurlaub. Die Windausbeute war nicht so gut. Keine eindeutigen Fortschritte, aber sie beherrschte das Material immer besser.

Im dritten Jahr kam dann ein Festplatz am Ijsselmeer dazu. Wir fuhren dann jedes lange und meist auch die kurzen Wochenenden im Frhjahr und Herbst dorthing. Im Sommer eine Woche Karpathos. Am Anfang des Jahres war der Wasserstart schnell kein Problem mehr, Ende des Jahres kamen die Schlaufen dazu.

Im Frhjahr diesen Jahres wird sie ihre erste gewackelte Powerhalse stehen, bin ich fest berzeugt.

Ich wrde sagen, so schnell wie Skifahren und Snoboarden lernt man es nicht mit dem Windsurfen, v.a. wenn man schlechten Zugang zu Wasser und Wind hast. Aber wenn Du an der Kste wohnst, oder ne Auszeit (Rente, Reich, oder auf der Flucht?) nehmen kannst, brauchst Du natrlich nur ein halbes Jahr und dann kannst es so wie Du Dir das vorstellst. Aber selbst, wenn es nicht so gut klappt, die Surfgemeinde ist voller netter Leute und die Spots sind Seelenfutter. Fang an !!!

Aloha

----------


## chrissurfer52

Das tolle am Windsurfen ist doch, dass man jedesmal besser wird und doch nie auslernt

----------


## giraffee

Es sei denn, man hat nen miesen Tag, an dem irgendwie nichts klappen will und man direkt erstmal die Finne zu Hause vergisst oder so..

Ich surf jetzt mein 3. Jahr.. allerdings war ich zuletzt im Sommer auf dem Wasser.. (Auslandsaufenthalt weit weg vom Meer) und werde auch vor Mai nicht wieder draufkommen, aber dann gehts ab..
Den Wasserstart konnte ich nach 1 Jahr, Powerhalse nach 2, genauso wie Springen udn Powerhalse.. jetz frickel ich an der Airjibe rum und hoffe mal auf hhere Wellen zum ben  :Smile: 

Warum es aus meiner Sicht so lange gedauert hat:

1. Ich fand das fahren so schn, hatte keine Lust Sachen zu ben.. Bis es mich in Leucate mit 4.2er Segel, 8 Bft und 55kg erwischt hat.. Nix ging mehr, also hab ich 2 oder 3 Stunden Wasserstart gebt und siehe da.. klappt.. Powerhalse genauso.. nie Lust gehabt zu ben.. nach einem Tag ging sie dann schon halbwegs.. 
2. Nicht am Meer wohnen.. wohne auch in NRW und hab recht viel zu tun.. Auszeiten gehen auch nicht so.. 

Problem 1 hab ich in Angriff genommen.. Problem 2 kommt, wenn ich von meinem Praktikum wieder da bin.. Surfen ohne Ende, wenn Wind ist.. nehm ich mir die Zeit.. denn dieses Jahr hat die blde Airjibe zu klappen  :Big Smile:

----------


## olli1111

> Warum es aus meiner Sicht so lange gedauert hat:
> 
> 1. Ich fand das fahren so schn, hatte keine Lust Sachen zu ben.. Bis es mich in Leucate mit 4.2er Segel, 8 Bft und 55kg erwischt hat.. Nix ging mehr, also hab ich 2 oder 3 Stunden Wasserstart gebt und siehe da.. klappt.. Powerhalse genauso.. nie Lust gehabt zu ben.. nach einem Tag ging sie dann schon halbwegs.. 
> 2. Nicht am Meer wohnen.. wohne auch in NRW und hab recht viel zu tun.. Auszeiten gehen auch nicht so..



Gutes und vor allem ehrliches Statement!  :Smile:

----------


## chrissurfer52

Ich bin Anfangs auch immer nur hin und her gefahren und hatte niht soviel Lust zu ben. Jetzt hab ich damit angefangen und kann nur sagen es lohnt sich!

----------

